# Anyone taking Bacopa/Brahmi or other supplements for mood while breastfeeding?



## tribord (Mar 18, 2009)

I would like to get some support with my mood ( depression/anxiety/irritability) and looking for something other than conventional pharmaceuticals. I came across a supplement called "Joy" from Organic India. I know the brand is reputable, and of course it says not to take while breastfeeding, but so do most supplements. I am wondering if it would be OK to take while breastfeeding. I do not know a healthcare practicitioner around here who is familiar with this kinds of herbs and I was wondering if anyone else has already investigated this.

It contains:

*Bacopa/Brahmi* whole herb 202 mg (Bacopa monnieri)
*Centella/Brahmi/Gotu Kola* 45 mg (Centella asiatica)
*Shankpushpi/Bindweed* 30 mg (Convolvulus pluricaulis)
*Ashwagandha/Wintercherry* 23 mg (Withania somnifera)

Also, if anyone has any other supplement ideas for mood that are compatible with breastfeeding I would greatly appreciate them. I am already taking fish oil, magnesium, cod liver oil, vitamin D, vitamin B, and Holy Basil.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I'm not familiar with the supplement you listed, but I do know that St. John's Wort is safe to take while breastfeeding.

Also, if you're able, I would highly recommend counseling alongside behavioral/lifestyle changes.


----------



## pek64 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fresh air, sunshine and exercise all help. Cherry juice, if you are having difficulty sleeping.


----------

